# Tapis de souris APPLE -> commande groupée



## mandrax_fr (23 Mars 2005)

voila je trouvais qu'il manquait quelque chose sur l'applestore, un ptit gadget spécial MacUser!

J'ai donc contacté une société spécialisé dans la création de tapis de souris publicitaire, mais biensur il est impossible de demander une seule et unique pièce, il faut une commande de 250 unités minimum pour que ca soit rentable à la fois pour la société et le client.

Je peux donc vous proposer des tapis de souris spécialement conçu pour vos jolis Mac 
Parcontre il me faudrait un grand nombre de personne interressées pour ne pas rester avec une centaine de tapis sur les bras!!!

je ne connais pas encore exactement le prix TTC du tapis, mais j'espère pouvoir vous proposer un joli mousepad Apple pour moins de 10¤ (frais de port inclus)
Le tapis de souris est de forme ronde, fin, souple, avec un surface en PVC (le visuel est imprimé entre le PVC et la mousse anti-dérapante), il convient aussi bien aux souris optique et à boule.

*VOIR LES TAPIS DE SOURIS APPLE*

ceci n'est pas un post à but lucratif, je ne me ferais aucune marge sur la vente.
De plus j'ai pris contact avec un responsable de la communication Apple, je devrais avoir une réponse de leur part d'ici la fin de la semaine, afin que ma démarche ne se fasse pas dans l'illégalité vis à vis des copyright sur la marque et le logo Apple.


----------



## ederntal (23 Mars 2005)

sa dépends du prix mais quitte a se faire un tapis autant faire un truc marrant ou original non ? 

un tapis apple, tu attends septembre a la fermleture de l'apple expo sinon ;-)


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Mars 2005)

en tout cas, ils sont jolis et ca pourrais faire un joli cadeau.....;

pouquoi pas.....


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> voila je trouvais qu'il manquait quelque chose sur l'applestore, un ptit gadget spécial MacUser!
> 
> J'ai donc contacté une société spécialisé dans la création de tapis de souris publicitaire, mais biensur il est impossible de demander une seule et unique pièce, il faut une commande de 250 unités minimum pour que ca soit rentable à la fois pour la société et le client.
> 
> ...



Préviens moi quand ils sont fait.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ...De plus j'ai pris contact avec un responsable de la communication Apple, je devrais avoir une réponse de leur part d'ici la fin de la semaine, afin que ma démarche ne se fasse pas dans l'illégalité vis à vis des copyright sur la marque et le logo Apple.



Oups, alors je crois que tu devras oublier.


----------



## naas (24 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> Je peux donc vous proposer des tapis de souris spécialement conçu pour vos jolis Mac
> Parcontre il me faudrait un grand nombre de personne interressées pour ne pas rester avec une centaine de tapis sur les bras!!!


et pas alors plutôt des specials macgé avec des logos flottants de tom tom  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

Putain, il vont plaire à ma femme ces tapis... 

La dernière elle m'a dit que le mien était ringard... 

Du coup j'en prendrai 2...


----------



## mandrax_fr (24 Mars 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oups, alors je crois que tu devras oublier.



ba justement pas si sur vu qu'il ne sagit pas de commercialisation. J'ai donc bon espoir.
250 unités ca reste une broutille.

La personne d'apple m'a juste dit que la chose obligatoire était de faire figurer une mention légale du type "copyright 2005 apple computer"


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ba justement pas si sur vu qu'il ne sagit pas de commercialisation. J'ai donc bon espoir.
> 250 unités ca reste une broutille.
> 
> La personne d'apple m'a juste dit que la chose obligatoire était de faire figurer une mention légale du type "copyright 2005 apple computer"



OK, tant mieux, je pensais que c'était le genre de chose impossible avec Apple, tant mieux.  
Comme noté plus haut, je suis intéressé et des copains aussi. 
Très bonne initiative.


----------



## mandrax_fr (24 Mars 2005)

de toute manière il va falloir que je mette en place une ptite base de données pour référencer les personnes interressées et leur souhait de commande (quantité, colori)
Je vais essayer de mettre ca en place dès aujourd'hui avant de ne me faire submerger


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

VOilà...


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, il vont plaire à ma femme ces tapis...
> 
> La dernière elle m'a dit que le mien était ringard...
> 
> Du coup j'en prendrai 2...



Et bien ça n'aura pas traîné !! :affraid:
Et les autocollants ? Déjà sur la voiture ?   

_ Pour les tapis sinon, 10 ¤, même si ils sont pas trop moches, ça reste quand même cher, je préfère me faire un ciné ou m'offrir une bouteille de vin à déguster entre amis.  _


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et bien ça n'aura pas traîné !! :affraid:
> Et les autocollants ? Déjà sur la voiture ?
> 
> _Pour les tapis sinon, 10 ¤, même si ils sont pas trop moches, ça reste quand même cher, je préfère me faire un ciné ou m'offrir une bouteille de vin à déguster entre amis.  _


 

Y a des autocollants aussi ???  

Attention ça n'enlève rien au fait que je déplore une finition plus qu'approximative de ma machine, on est loin de la qualité à laquelle je m'attendais, trés loin.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, il vont plaire à ma femme ces tapis...
> 
> La dernière elle m'a dit que le mien était ringard...
> 
> Du coup j'en prendrai 2...


J'arrête la drogue là.


----------



## ibox (24 Mars 2005)

Moi j'en prendrais un aussi de tapis


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

moi j'en prends 1 , le rose :rose: 

voire meme un second s' il y aura la couleur invertie du rose (fuchia /pomme rose clair)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain, il vont plaire à ma femme ces tapis...
> 
> La dernière elle m'a dit que le mien était ringard...
> 
> Du coup j'en prendrai 2...



Ben, on peut la comprendre...  :rateau:    







Essayes celui là...


----------



## chagregel (24 Mars 2005)

J'en veux un Rose pour ma chérie, un Gris pour mon AlBook et un macg a mettre au mur   :rateau:


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'arrête la drogue là.



 

tu m'envoies tes restes, c'est pour pas gacher...   

J'en prendrais bien un aussi moi... le noir  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

Tiens Electrozob...


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Mars 2005)

Je prendrais bien aussi un p'tit tapis... 

J'hesite entre un bleu et un rose, ils sont vachement bien sympa


----------



## elektroseb (24 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Electrozob...



DTC    :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2005)

robertav qui doit le faire exprès a dit:
			
		

> voire meme un second s' il y aura la couleur invertie du rose



C'est vrai que rose ca fait un peu inverti...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que rose ca fait un peu inverti...  :love:



t'as fini toi de passer au peigne fin tous mes posts  ?   




ps : si on a pas compris :
je veux le rose avec pomme fuchia
et si sa devait se faire en fuchia pomme rose , j'en prend aussi   

ps 2 : non, pas plystation   ....si le prix reste raissonable 
et vu que la femme change souvent d'avis je prendra surement aussi le vert et le bleu


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Mars 2005)

bon, je me suis decidé, ce sera un Noir pour un pote et le vert pour moi, comme mon Ipod ...
j'hesitais avec le noir mais j'en ai deja un avec le X.....

donc, 2


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> t'as fini toi de passer au peigne fin tous mes posts  ?



Mais tu es ma muse, Roberta ! Mon bonheur du jour, une fleur qui pousse sous la neige des montagnes lointaines, l'herbe couverte de rosée, le minéral que l'on se glisse sous sa langue pour épancher la soif...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu es ma muse, Roberta ! Mon bonheur du jour, une fleur qui pousse sous la neige des montagnes lointaines, l'herbe couverte de rosée, le minéral que l'on se glisse sous sa langue pour épancher la soif...




et c'est tout  ?   

pas plus que cela ?  :rose:      :love:


----------



## yoffy (24 Mars 2005)

Si le cinquième présenté est bien transparent , comme celui que j'ai (s'cusez la non compression )  en ce moment   

Ps : ...peut-être une pomme un peu plus petite (plus fine).


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et c'est tout  ?
> 
> pas plus que cela ?  :rose:      :love:



Serais-tu de ces femmes qui abusent des bonnes choses ?  


PS: PVC ? Pas de risque de polissage et donc d'effets refléchissants ? Je parle pour les souris optiques


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Serais-tu de ces femmes qui abusent des bonnes choses ?


Robertav est une gourmande...    



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: PVC ? Pas de risque de polissage et donc d'effets refléchissants ?...


En cas de risque d'abrasion... le latex est préférable...    :rateau:  
quant à l'effet refléchissant... heu non rien finalement...


----------



## yoffy (24 Mars 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> PS: PVC ? Pas de risque de polissage et donc d'effets refléchissants ? Je parle pour les souris optiques


....si c'est au sujet du tapis , non aucun problême .Vais réduire l'image dés que possible


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ....si c'est au sujet du tapis , non aucun problême .Vais réduire l'image dés que possible



Bien sûr  C'est un problème que j'ai déjà rencontré et qui a pour effet des déplacements intempestifs du curseur sur l'écran  Merci pour l'info


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Si le cinquième présenté est bien transparent , comme celui que j'ai (s'cusez la non compression )  en ce moment
> 
> Ps : ...peut-être une pomme un peu plus petite (plus fine).





je ne pense pas qu'il soit comme le tien, il dit "......entre la mousse antiderapante et ..." ....sa existe des mousses antiderapante trasparent ?


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Excellente initiative  je t'en prendrai sûrement 2- 3  :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (24 Mars 2005)

De même our moi, 2 ou 3 informe moi par PM quand c'est prêt !


----------



## mandrax_fr (24 Mars 2005)

je vais faire une petite page web récapitulative avec les pseudos et les souhait de chacun.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

Dépêchons nous, je subis les rires et quolibets de toute la maisonnée...


----------



## nato kino (24 Mars 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je prendrais bien aussi un p'tit tapis...
> 
> J'hesite entre un bleu et un rose, ils sont vachement bien sympa



Pkoi pas un "bondi" , c'est ce qui se rapproche le plus du "TEAL"


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

Euh, un blanc pour moi stp


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sa existe des mousses antiderapante trasparent ?


ouais


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Cher mandrax...

Dorénavant nous procéderons par MP, je crois que c'est mieux...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais



Et ta soeur, elle est transparente ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cher mandrax...
> 
> Dorénavant nous procéderons par MP, je crois que c'est mieux...




dis nous au moins quel couleur tu vas prendre


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

Peut être un bleu et un noir..


----------



## mandrax_fr (24 Mars 2005)

suivant le succès de certaines couleurs, il se peut que je sois contraint de supprimer 1 ou 2 coloris, afin que ca soit plus rentable niveau coût de production.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Mars 2005)

Meuh oui pas de pb...


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2005)

Moi je prends : 1 blanc, 1 rose, 1 gris et 1 bleu avec la pomme blanche.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> suivant le succès de certaines couleurs, il se peut que je sois contraint de supprimer 1 ou 2 coloris, afin que ca soit plus rentable niveau coût de production.



tu va pas me supprimer le rose  ?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Mars 2005)

Ben un peu que si, c le plus moche


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur, elle est transparente ?


hein ? rX ou effet tunnel ?


----------



## Nico64 (25 Mars 2005)

C'est normal qu'on puisse plus les voir? Ou c'est le PC de mon boulot qui déconne?!

Sinon moi aussi je serais intéressé mais j'aimerais bien les voir quand même!


----------



## Balooners (25 Mars 2005)

Il semble que l'URL ait changé


----------



## chagregel (25 Mars 2005)

J'en veux 6 en fait (ça fait un cadeaux sympa pour mes potes accros   )

2 Blancs! 2 Roses! 2 bleu/Blancs!!!!

Et plus vite que ça


----------



## Amok (25 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux 6 en fait (ça fait un cadeaux sympa pour mes potes accros   )
> 
> 2 Blancs! 2 Roses! 2 bleu/Blancs!!!!
> 
> Et plus vite que ça



T'es bouchée à l'émeri la Chag' ?! On a dit : "pas de rose" ! C'est trop naze !


----------



## Nico64 (25 Mars 2005)

Merci

Moi j'en veux un blanc pour aller avec mon Imac. 

En tout cas c'est clair, super initiative


----------



## chagregel (25 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> T'es bouchée à l'émeri la Chag' ?! On a dit : "pas de rose" ! C'est trop naze !



M'en fou   c'est pour coté "La Chag' " que j'assume  tu veux pas une Chag' en noir non plus????? Bon bah alors faut un rose   :rateau:


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Mars 2005)

le blanc me parait judicieux pour mon iBook, et mon futur iMac (dès que j'ai tous les sous :mouais:  )


----------



## chagregel (25 Mars 2005)

Ils sont presque 100 sur Macbidouille et on peut arriver a autant sur Macg, ca va le faire


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Mars 2005)

comment faire pour éditer mon message ? il faut que j'y remplace le lien du site


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour éditer mon message ? il faut que j'y remplace le lien du site


Passé un certain délai, tu ne peux plus éditer tes messages. Le mieux c'est de demander à un modo - tu sais, ces messieurs/dames en vert - pas les violets car ceux-là ne sont là que pour la décoration       :rateau: :casse:


----------



## DarKOrange (25 Mars 2005)

Moi je suis OK pour 1 blanc + 1 rose ou 2 blancs 

On en est ou ici ? Y'a un récapitulatif des commandes sur Macbidouille ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

Alors pour moi ce sera un noir et puis un vert si possible... 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Avril-VII (25 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir, vous purriez faire un listing avec un récupitulatif des commandes et tout ca, qu'on y voit plus clair ? Ca vous faciliterais la vie !
Merci de votre offre


----------



## Muti (25 Mars 2005)

Tu serais très aimable de m'en prendre un blanc,merci d'avance


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

moi ça sera un rose et un vert


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ...Le tapis de souris est de forme ronde, fin, souple, avec un surface en PVC (le visuel est imprimé entre le PVC et la mousse anti-dérapante), il convient aussi bien aux souris optique et à boule.
> 
> *VOIR LES TAPIS DE SOURIS APPLE*



Juste une question : quel diamètre les tapis ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Mars 2005)

la dimention de l'officiel pour OS X Panther est de 20,3 cm : j'en ai un et je trouve la taille parfaite  en tout cas


----------



## Nico64 (25 Mars 2005)

Bon moi je suis chaud ou est ce que j'inscris mon n° de carte bleue  
Ou c'est qu'on passe commande??


----------



## Nico64 (25 Mars 2005)

Messieurs les modérateurs, à vous d'aider ce cher illuminé de Mandrax pour qu'il nous ponde une petite liste d'inscription pour les commandes!   
Merci d'avance c'est pour la France!! 
Non sans dec, ca serait bien de voir se concretiser cette bonne idée même si ne n'est qu'un petit tapis de souris!!


----------



## mandrax_fr (25 Mars 2005)

voici la liste MacGeneration :

2 pour sonnyboy
1 pour ibox
1 pour robertav
6 pour chagregel
1 pour elektroseb
2 pour Modern_Thing
2 pour stook
4 pour Macounette
2ou3 pour AvrilSept
1 pour gKatarn
1 pour etudiant69
2 pour DarkOrange
2 pour Tigrou
1 pour Catherine Richard

un total de 29 tapis c'est peu comparé à Macbidouille


----------



## yoffy (25 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> ...un total de 29 tapis c'est peu comparé à Macbidouille


L'équipe Macbidouille est à 97 tapis . L'équipe Macgénération passe à 29.......Allez Macgéééééé !


----------



## gKatarn (25 Mars 2005)

Atta, je vais faire de la pub ailleurs


----------



## valoriel (25 Mars 2005)

Juste une question, pourraît on m'indiquer le prix? Si c'est pas trop chér je suis prêt à en prendre quelques uns!! Merci d'avance

(j'aime bien le noir et le blanc  )


----------



## Nico64 (25 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi je t'en prends 2 alors un blanc et un noir


----------



## Macounette (25 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question, pourraît on m'indiquer le prix? Si c'est pas trop chér je suis prêt à en prendre quelques uns!!


C'est indiqué dans le premier post du sujet.  10 ¤


----------



## valoriel (25 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est indiqué dans le premier post du sujet.  10 ¤


Oups désolé surement l'émotion 

Donc pour moi c'est au moins deux, un noir et un blanc


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> comment faire pour éditer mon message ? il faut que j'y remplace le lien du site



J'ai corrigé le lien.


----------



## Nico64 (25 Mars 2005)

Bon tu vois Mandrax, on est a + de 30 + les 100 de Macbidouille, au train ou ca va, les 250 vont être vite atteints. On peut concrétiser la commande!   allez on y va :love:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> voici la liste MacGeneration :
> 
> 2 pour sonnyboy
> 1 pour ibox
> ...



Tu peux me rajouter un blanc, un rose, un noir et un gris. (pour le moment, j'ai encore des potes intéressés.   )


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> la liste MacGeneration :
> 
> un total de 29 tapis c'est peu comparé à Macbidouille



Normal, il y a moins de *geek* ici


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> voici la liste MacGeneration :
> 
> 2 pour sonnyboy
> 1 pour ibox
> ...


1 pour naas en plus _(même si je trouve que 10 euros c'est cher   )_
et puis tout le monde ne viens pas au bar FAUT DIRE


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Normal, il y a moins de *geek* ici



Par contre on les cumule les marchands de tapis 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai cru lire sur macbi[censuré] que pour la livraison, ca se passait sur Paris ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 1 pour naas en plus _(même si je trouve que 10 euros c'est cher   )_
> et puis tout le monde ne viens pas au bar FAUT DIRE





si j'ai compris sur le forum Macbidouille  10¤ avec frais de port a 2¤ 
donc le tapis est a 8¤


----------



## Balooners (25 Mars 2005)

Un de plus pour moi  pour la couleur on fait comment ? Tu peux pas faire une base MySQL et chacun s'inscrit dessus avec toutes les coordonées, choix couleur et tout le toutim ? Je suis sûr que quelqu'un peut nous pondre ça


----------



## Nico64 (26 Mars 2005)

Moi j'en prend un de +, ca fait trois au total. Trois Blancs.

On passe commande ici ou sur Macbidouille???


----------



## Balooners (26 Mars 2005)

voici la liste MacGeneration :

2 pour sonnyboy
1 pour ibox
1 pour robertav
6 pour chagregel
1 pour elektroseb
2 pour Modern_Thing
2 pour stook
4 pour Macounette
2ou3 pour AvrilSept
1 pour gKatarn
1 pour etudiant69
2 pour DarkOrange
2 pour Tigrou
1 pour Catherine Richard
3 pour Nico64
2 pour Valoriel
4 pour Foguenne
1 pour Naas
1pour Balooners


un total de 40 tapis


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

voici la liste MacGeneration :

2 pour sonnyboy
1 pour ibox
3 pour robertav
6 pour chagregel
1 pour elektroseb
2 pour Modern_Thing
2 pour stook
4 pour Macounette
2ou3 pour AvrilSept
1 pour gKatarn
1 pour etudiant69
2 pour DarkOrange
2 pour Tigrou
1 pour Catherine Richard
3 pour Nico64
2 pour Valoriel
4 pour Foguenne
1 pour Naas
1pour Balooners


un total de 41/42 tapis


----------



## Avril-VII (26 Mars 2005)

Mettez m'en trois de sur....
Messieurs les géant vert, courafe, faites nous une jolie page d'inscription et tout le tastsoin, s'il vous plait ! 

 2 pour sonnyboy
 1 pour ibox
 3 pour robertav
 6 pour chagregel
 1 pour elektroseb
 2 pour Modern_Thing
 2 pour stook
 4 pour Macounette
3 pour AvrilSept
 1 pour gKatarn
 1 pour etudiant69
 2 pour DarkOrange
 2 pour Tigrou
 1 pour Catherine Richard
 3 pour Nico64
 2 pour Valoriel
 4 pour Foguenne
 1 pour Naas
 1pour Balooners


----------



## Immelman (27 Mars 2005)

J'en prendrais bien 2 (vert et noir) mais dans la liste c'est pas distinct... :hein: Comment on peut tracer combien de verts, combien de rose etc. C'est pas le but d'une liste de precommande?? Histoire de laisser tomber les "mauvaises" couleurs?


----------



## heliotrope (27 Mars 2005)

un minimum de 4 pour moi mais pour les couleurs je ne suis pas encore fixé

---------- | liste actualisée | ---------- 


2 pour sonnyboy
1 pour ibox
3 pour robertav
6 pour chagregel
1 pour elektroseb
2 pour Modern_Thing
2 pour stook
4 pour Macounette
3 pour AvrilSept
1 pour gKatarn
1 pour etudiant69
2 pour DarkOrange
2 pour Tigrou
1 pour Catherine Richard
3 pour Nico64
2 pour Valoriel
4 pour Foguenne
1 pour Naas
1 pour Balooners
2 pour Immelman
4 pour heliotrope

---> total : 48 sauf erreurs


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

>


 :affraid:
J'ai raté un truc là ?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Mars 2005)

La crotte, fils... la crotte...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La crotte, fils... la crotte...




elle est livrée avec les tapis ?      :love:


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2005)

Aaaahhh, j'me disais bien que çà pouvait pas durer


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle est livrée avec les tapis ?      :love:


Ca se fume, la crotte ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca se fume, la crotte ?




franchement ?   


je ne sais strictement rien , ma drogue a moi c'est mon ordi !!


----------



## Macounette (27 Mars 2005)

tapis = moquette


----------



## valoriel (27 Mars 2005)

Ils en sont ou sur macbidouille?


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> tapis = moquette



Et Super Tapis = koi ?  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca se fume, la crotte ?


Oui


----------



## rezba (27 Mars 2005)

Des fois, modérer, c'est plaisant.


----------



## Grug (27 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ils en sont ou sur macbidouille?


 ben ils y restent


----------



## yoffy (27 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ils en sont ou sur macbidouille?


.....114 points ....contre 48 (sauf erreur) pour l'équipe Macgénération ....hoooo..hiiiiiisse et haut !


----------



## ebensatis (27 Mars 2005)

Mois j'en veut bien un bleu et un vert


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, modérer, c'est plaisant.


 Il est interdit de parler de crotte (je me modère tout seul, na ! ) maintenant sur MacG ou c'est juste rezba qui fait mumuse ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (27 Mars 2005)

Moi un blanc et un noir me plairaient bien !
Donc selon comment se déroule la chose, tu peux compter sur moi pour 2 tapis


----------



## Lion28 (27 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> de toute manière il va falloir que je mette en place une ptite base de données pour référencer les personnes interressées et leur souhait de commande (quantité, colori)
> Je vais essayer de mettre ca en place dès aujourd'hui avant de ne me faire submerger



Depuis que j'en recherche un !!!!! Préviens moi aussi je t'en prendrai un ou deux !
Merci et à bientôt!


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca se fume, la crotte ?


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Des fois, modérer, c'est plaisant.



je te hais :rateau: :love:


----------



## Silvia (28 Mars 2005)

2 pour sonnyboy
1 pour ibox
3 pour robertav
6 pour chagregel
1 pour elektroseb
2 pour Modern_Thing
2 pour stook
4 pour Macounette
3 pour AvrilSept
1 pour gKatarn
1 pour etudiant69
2 pour DarkOrange
2 pour Tigrou
1 pour Catherine Richard
3 pour Nico64
2 pour Valoriel
7 pour Foguenne (trois blanc, deux gris, un rose et un noir)
1 pour Naas
1 pour Balooners
2 pour Immelman
4 pour heliotrope

---> total : 51 sauf erreurs


----------



## Silvia (28 Mars 2005)

Ici Foguenne sur l'iBook de Silvia.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Mars 2005)

2 pour sonnyboy
1 pour ibox
3 pour robertav
6 pour chagregel
1 pour elektroseb
2 pour Modern_Thing
2 pour stook
4 pour Macounette
3 pour AvrilSept
1 pour gKatarn
1 pour etudiant69
2 pour DarkOrange
2 pour Tigrou
1 pour Catherine Richard
3 pour Nico64
2 pour Valoriel
7 pour Foguenne (trois blanc, deux gris, un rose et un noir)
1 pour Naas
1 pour Balooners
2 pour Immelman
4 pour heliotrope
2 pour DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD

---> total : 53 sauf erreurs


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

2 pour sonnyboy
1 pour ibox
3 pour robertav
6 pour chagregel
1 pour elektroseb
2 pour Modern_Thing
2 pour stook
4 pour Macounette (un bleu/blanc (aqua), un blanc, un gris et un rose)
3 pour AvrilSept
1 pour gKatarn
1 pour etudiant69
2 pour DarkOrange
2 pour Tigrou
1 pour Catherine Richard
3 pour Nico64
2 pour Valoriel
7 pour Foguenne (trois blanc, deux gris, un rose et un noir)
1 pour Naas
1 pour Balooners
2 pour Immelman
4 pour heliotrope
2 pour DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD

---> total : 53 sauf erreur


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

En fait je vais en prendre 3 cela fait donc un total de 54.


----------



## mandrax_fr (28 Mars 2005)

Ca devrait être plus simple avec ca  --> http://mandraxg.free.fr/tapisapple/


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> Ca devrait être plus simple avec ca  --> http://mandraxg.free.fr/tapisapple/


excellente initiative 
Avec quel logiciel a tu réalisé cette page?


----------



## mandrax_fr (28 Mars 2005)

avec dreamweaver, mes ptits doigts et mes restes de PHP / MYSQL


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2005)

A noter pour plus tard: "coup de boule positif à mandrax_fr dès que je peux de nouveau"


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Précommande envoyée  bravo mandrax_fr et merci !


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Mars 2005)

en voilà une idée qu'elle est excellente !!!

j'en veux un blanc pour aller avec mon Mac Mini

Dis moi Macounette que ça n'est pas trop tard  

2 pour sonnyboy
1 pour ibox
3 pour robertav
6 pour chagregel
1 pour elektroseb
2 pour Modern_Thing
2 pour stook
4 pour Macounette
3 pour AvrilSept
1 pour gKatarn
1 pour etudiant69
2 pour DarkOrange
2 pour Tigrou
1 pour Catherine Richard
3 pour Nico64
2 pour Valoriel
7 pour Foguenne (trois blanc, deux gris, un rose et un noir)
1 pour Naas
1 pour Balooners
2 pour Immelman
4 pour heliotrope
2 pour DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD
1 pour Pinsonmimi

---> total : 54 sauf erreurs


----------



## Immelman (28 Mars 2005)

Je ne suis pas macounette (desole de te causer autant de deception) MAIS je peux te dire que tu peux toujours *pre*commander des tapis ici: http://mandraxg.free.fr/tapisapple/


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Mars 2005)

Immelman a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas macounette (desole de te causer autant de deception) MAIS je peux te dire que tu peux toujours *pre*commander des tapis ici: http://mandraxg.free.fr/tapisapple/



désolée je pensais que le formulaire n'était pas actif. Je cours le remplir de suite.
Merci beaucoup :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

Et pour info c'est pas moi qui organise cette promo, c'est mandrax_fr.  je ne suis qu'une "cliente" comme les autres ! Je ne sais pas ce que tu as fumé comme moquette mais c'est efficace


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

precommande remplie  :love:


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

par contre la consulation après coup des pré-commandes est impossible, c'est dommage


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mars 2005)

Quel est le prix des tapis s'il vous plait ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le prix des tapis s'il vous plait ?



sauf erreur.... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3103466&postcount=84


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mars 2005)

Merci 
Pré-commande faite


----------



## ibox (28 Mars 2005)

Bon ça y'est comme promis j'en prend un blanc, précommande faite, super la page de commande


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et pour info c'est pas moi qui organise cette promo, c'est mandrax_fr.  je ne suis qu'une "cliente" comme les autres ! Je ne sais pas ce que tu as fumé comme moquette mais c'est efficace



J'ai trouvé aussi que les oeufs de Pâques avaient un drole de gout : mélange de fumée et de patchouli      

Donc le marchand de tapis, c'est Mandrax :

Bijour, qui vit un tapis,  pas cher ?


----------



## Matt74 (28 Mars 2005)

Juste une question :

Quand on a une souris optique, est-ce que la couleur du tapis peut influer sur la précision de la souris ?
Je dis ça sérieusement, parce que j'ai remarqué que lorsque je mettais ma souris sur quelque chose de clair, parfois j'avais du mal à bouger mon pointeur à l'écran...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Mars 2005)

Matt74 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question :
> 
> Quand on a une souris optique, est-ce que la couleur du tapis peut influer sur la précision de la souris ?
> Je dis ça sérieusement, parce que j'ai remarqué que lorsque je mettais ma souris sur quelque chose de clair, parfois j'avais du mal à bouger mon pointeur à l'écran...



Ben pas pour moi, mon tapis de souris et vert clair et sur du noir ca donne pareil


----------



## Macounette (28 Mars 2005)

J'ai remarqué la même chose; à savoir, si le support est trop homogène, le pointeur avait des problèmes... d'où ma préférence pour une souris.
Il ne faut pas non plus qu'il soit reluisant... ça gêne...


----------



## yoffy (28 Mars 2005)

Tapis transparent : il fonctionne parfaitement en équipe avec une souris optique   (Tapis nippon )

( je le verrais bien avec une petite pomme grise comme la pomme iMac G5   )


----------



## yoffy (28 Mars 2005)

Edit :

Houps , comme on dit , double post !


----------



## mactambour (28 Mars 2005)

:style: quelle bonne idée...  C'est très Bôôôôô.....     

Et hop pré-commnde faite   :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai remarqué la même chose; à savoir, si le support est trop homogène, le pointeur avait des problèmes... d'où ma préférence pour une souris.
> Il ne faut pas non plus qu'il soit reluisant... ça gêne...



Faut pas de surface reflechissante...

C'est tout.

...ça en ferait au moins une qui refléchit dirait doquéville, mais bon...


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas non plus qu'il soit reluisant... ça gêne...



ah ?


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le prix des tapis s'il vous plait ?



putain ! si t'avais pas mis ta photo en avatar, j'aurais juré que c'était une discussion de bonnes femmes...


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mars 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> putain ! si t'avais pas mis ta photo en avatar, j'aurais juré que c'était une discussion de bonnes femmes...



On essaye d'être poli et on se fait descendre, ca fait plaisir....
J'ai jamais eu à bouler rouge et je le ferai pas vu que je suis encore un peu nioub' mais bon... C'est pas l'endroit


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> On essaye d'être poli et on se fait descendre



ben oui !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...ça en ferait au moins une qui refléchit dirait doquéville, mais bon...


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Je m'excuse mesdemoiselles et mesdames....


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mars 2005)

AvrilSept a dit:
			
		

> ca fait plaisir....


et oui justement :love:


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Mars 2005)

Désolé à tous 
Je suis un peu suceptible...


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Mars 2005)

Est ce que la pré-commande est aussi valable pour les habitants 
de la lointaine Belgique???


----------



## cameleone (29 Mars 2005)

Précommande faite, un blanc et un noir...


----------



## Nico64 (29 Mars 2005)

Précommande envoyée  

Mandrax tiens nous au courant du nombre total de commande de tapis de souris, et quand elle partira vraiment!


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mars 2005)

Précommandé 
Merci Mandrax, c'est sympa de t'occupper de cette commande!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mars 2005)

ha, il faut confirmer que l'on a precommander......mais ca sert a rien de precommander.....
tourne au floode ce fil aussi......me donne mal a la tete ......
trop de sujet de flood je sais plus ou flooder...... :hein: 


bon, j'ai precommander......


----------



## chagregel (29 Mars 2005)

Pourait on avoir un point de la situation? (nombre de préco...)


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Pourait on avoir un point de la situation? (nombre de préco...)


sur le site, par ici


----------



## Pitt (30 Mars 2005)

Comme le nombre de commande était bloqué à 249, j'ai fait un geste, j'en ai pris deux.
Voilà, on peu lancer la fabrication:love:.


----------



## bonpat (1 Avril 2005)

*"La demande pour les coloris bleu et vert étant trop faible, j'ai décider d'abandonner ces 2 modèles car il n'aurait pas été possible de les faire fabriquer en si peu d'exemplaires."*

combien en faut-il par couleur au minimun ? peux tu remmettre les colonnes en question pour que l'on puisse voir ceux que l'on pourrait relancer pour faire avancer les autres couleurs... 

je sais ! je suis chiant mais... rien, je suis chiant c'est tout.... parce que j'adore le vert, symbole d'espoir, de paix, de moisi dans le roquefort,... si tu as d'autres idées concernant la symbolique du "vert", remue tes petits doigts, approche les de la souris et viens répondre à ce message dans le tourbillon géant des réponses inutilement archivées et qui n'auront même pas fait avancer le schmilblick... éh oui, Guy Lux est mort... voilà peut-etre que certains d'entre vous n'apprendront que maintenant la triste nouvelle, je suis désolé de leur annocer de cette manière....

j'ai appris que "un vert, ça va. Trois verts, bonjour les dégas !" alors moi si tu peux tu m'en mets trois, des "vert".

@+
bonpat




_bon maintenant un petit jeu : pouvez vous me donner tous les homonymes du mot « vert » et à chaque fois commander un tapis vert ;-)_


----------



## ibox (1 Avril 2005)

Vu que ça à l'air de plutôt bien fonctionné, je recommande 2 autres tapis, un bleu aqua et un noir en plus du blanc déjà précommandé

Bon courage Mandrax.


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

P'tite question à l'intention de ceux qui en commandent plus d'UN (jusqu'à 8  ) :

c'est pour faire quoi ??
- permettre à votre pieuvre de naviguer avec ses huit souris ?   
- pour changer celle que votre chien aura confondu avec son "pouet" ?   
- en coller au plafond, au-dessus de votre lit, pour compter les pommes avant de s'endormir ??   
- offrir à votre belle-mère, voisin(e), ami(e) d'enfance, qu'ils comprennent qu'il est temps pour eux de croquer la pomme ? et surtout qu'ils arrêtent de vous cassez les ... avec leurs problèmes de PC ??


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2005)

J'en aurais bien pris un rose mais ça doit être salissant, je vais me contenter d'un noir


----------



## Foguenne (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> P'tite question à l'intention de ceux qui en commandent plus d'UN (jusqu'à 8  ) :
> 
> c'est pour faire quoi ??
> - permettre à votre pieuvre de naviguer avec ses huit souris ?
> ...



Peut-être parce qu'on a plein de copains sur Mac et qu'on leur a demandé si ça les intéressait.


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> P'tite question à l'intention de ceux qui en commandent plus d'UN (jusqu'à 8  ) :
> 
> c'est pour faire quoi ??
> - permettre à votre pieuvre de naviguer avec ses huit souris ?
> ...



et toi, tu pourrais m'expliquer pourquoi les filles ont plus d'un sac à main dont bien souvent la seule utilité est de devoir le vider pour en remplir un autre qui va mieux au moment où l'ascenseur arrive ?


----------



## chagregel (2 Avril 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être parce qu'on a plein de copains sur Mac et qu'on leur a demandé si ça les intéressait.



Et que l'argent n'est pas un problème    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

moi j'en ai pris 2 mais au depart etaient 4 (pffffff le vert c'est kand meme dommage)  

pour en faire quoi ? et bien, pour etre en coordonnée avec mes chaussette tous les jours !!    

sinon, j'en aurait bien commandé un 5eme mais la personne a qui j'en voulais faire cadeau il m'as dit 

"t'es zentille mais moi j'ai pas de souris mais une tablette" .pffffffff


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> et toi, tu pourrais m'expliquer pourquoi les filles ont plus d'un sac à main dont bien souvent la seule utilité est de devoir le vider pour en remplir un autre qui va mieux au moment où l'ascenseur arrive ?



Vivi, je peux t'expliquer.

Même si tu ne pourras pas tout à fait comprendre  , tu n'es qu'un homme !   

De toute façon, tu donnes la réponse dans TA question :



> la seule utilité est de devoir le vider pour en remplir un autre qui va mieux



parce que *ça va mieux* , avec la tenue, avec la circonstance, a météo, l'humeur du jour ...

Bref, la frivolité typiquement féminine,

à la différence de la nonchanlance qui vous caractérise, vous, Messieurs   

(frivolité & nonchalance, ce n'est pas de moi mais d'Alix Girod de l'Ain  :style: )


Si donc vous choissisez (Messieurs) différents tapis de souris pour en changer au fil de l'humeur 
(parce que vous ne pourrez pas me faire croire que c'est pour assortir à votre écran, qui lui, 
reste immuablement de la même couleur d'un jour à l'autre),

je trouve ça plutôt positif : 
vous assumez *enfin* la part de frivolité qui sommeille en chacun de vous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> vous assumez *enfin* la part de frivolité qui sommeille en chacun de vous



*viens donc le 14* tu pourras constater notre part de frivolité  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'en ai pris 2 mais au depart etaient 4 (pffffff le vert c'est kand meme dommage)



Ben vi, mais t'as des goûts de chiotte aussi :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi, mais t'as des goûts de chiotte aussi :rateau: :love:




justement , le chiotte en vert c'est plus original que en blanc  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

Et dans 10 ans hein ? Si tu veux refaire ton petit coin d'une autre couleur, faut changer les sanitaires : trop de boulot 

Naaaan, le blanc c'est mieux, çà va avec tout :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

Regarde mon casque  : il est blanc, pas vert


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Moi j'en ai pris 4 : un pour le boulot, un pour la maison, un pour faire cadeau à mon pécéiste d'homme :love: (on appelle ça les messages subliminaux   ) et un ... en réserve


----------



## Macoufi (2 Avril 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> - offrir à votre belle-mère, voisin(e), ami(e) d'enfance, qu'ils comprennent qu'il est temps pour eux de croquer la pomme ? et surtout qu'ils arrêtent de vous cassez les ... avec leurs problèmes de PC ??



Tu ferais donc partie de ce groupe-là; Macounette ???


----------



## Macounette (2 Avril 2005)

Nan, mon homme n'a pas besoin de moi pour réparer son PC, il s'y connaît mieux que moi. Mais pour le message subliminal....


----------



## bonpat (2 Avril 2005)

pour moi ces tapis c'est déjà des collectors...
je les ai mis en vente à terme sur eBay alors maintenant il faut que je sois sur d'être livré....

Avec l'argent que je vais me faire, je vais en recommander 250 et ensuite devenant riche, je me consruit une usine de tapis de souris qui fera aussi des sacs à main plats pouvant servir de tapis de souris... au moins quand l'ascenseur arrivera, il sera difficile de justifier de changer le tapis...


----------



## Mille Sabords (2 Avril 2005)

Et voila commande passée pour 2,
dommage pour le vert et le bleu qui sont arrêtés, c'était mes préférés, faut croire que j'ai des goûts marginaux..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> dommage pour le vert et le bleu qui sont arrêtés, c'était mes préférés, faut croire que j'ai des goûts marginaux..





des gouts de chiotte,  bordel, respecte le citations !!!!!!!       :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

Voilà, merci de rectifier Robertav


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

/me pense que Robertav a trouvé l'âme soeur qui a  les mêmes goûts de chiotte qu'elle


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> * gKatarn pense que Robertav a trouvé l'âme soeur avec les mes goûts de chiotte qu'elle




tu veux dire que on a  le memes gout pour le chiotte decor mosaique  marocain?     :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

Je parlais du vert


----------



## tornade13 (2 Avril 2005)

Salut
Si j'ai bien compris le dessus est en PVC pas en tissus   
PVC beurk!! bruyant et froid


----------



## gKatarn (2 Avril 2005)

Tissu beurk : çà se décolle vite, c'est ramasse poussière et çà marche moins bien avec une souris optique :rateau:


----------



## tornade13 (2 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tissu beurk : çà se décolle vite, c'est ramasse poussière et çà marche moins bien avec une souris optique :rateau:


Le mien est la depuis 5 ans et toujours impec.... j'ai eu un pvc une fois jai jamais aimer mais sur ce coup la pas évident de connaitre la qualité   
N'empeche le Blanc     j'hésite


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2005)

Bon j'ai précommandé un noir mais vu que c'est du PVC et que c'est bcp moins salissant, on peut changer sa précommande ou bien ? Je veux un rose !  :love:


----------



## tornade13 (2 Avril 2005)

Si on en *pré*commande un maintenant on des chances de le recevoir quand ??


----------



## elektroseb (2 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tissu beurk : çà se décolle vite, c'est ramasse poussière et çà marche moins bien avec une souris optique :rateau:



J'espère qu'il a une bonne glisse, je compte aussi m'en servir pour jouer    :love:


----------



## wondermac (2 Avril 2005)

Alors on peut  passer la vraie commande quand ?
Je suis pressé de recevoir mes tapis moi !
On va pas attendre encore 10 ans ?
Pourquoi ne pas en parler sur les autres sites mac comme Mac4Ever par exemple ?


----------



## mandrax_fr (2 Avril 2005)

wondermac a dit:
			
		

> Alors on peut  passer la vraie commande quand ?
> Je suis pressé de recevoir mes tapis moi !
> On va pas attendre encore 10 ans ?
> Pourquoi ne pas en parler sur les autres sites mac comme Mac4Ever par exemple ?



il faut attendre l'accord juridique d'Apple, puis il faudra compter 2 à 3 semaines pour la fabrication.
Une fois ces étapes franchies je mettrais à jour le site pour la commande et le paiement.


----------



## tornade13 (3 Avril 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> il faut attendre l'accord juridique d'Apple, puis il faudra compter 2 à 3 semaines pour la fabrication.
> Une fois ces étapes franchies je mettrais à jour le site pour la commande et le paiement.


Ah !! on a peut etre vendu la peau de l'ours un peu vite la ??


----------



## Nico64 (3 Avril 2005)

mandrax_fr a dit:
			
		

> il faut attendre l'accord juridique d'Apple, puis il faudra compter 2 à 3 semaines pour la fabrication.
> Une fois ces étapes franchies je mettrais à jour le site pour la commande et le paiement.



  un vrai businessman ce Mandrax!


----------



## tornade13 (3 Avril 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> un vrai businessman ce Mandrax!


Ouaip mais il va pas s'enrichir sur ce coup la


----------



## wondermac (3 Avril 2005)

A quand estimes-tu la date de livraison possible ?


----------



## Wynaut87 (3 Avril 2005)

c'est simple pour en avoir un quasi gratos ! j'ai pris mon tapis de souris de couleur uniforme avec des paillettes, et puis j'ai mis l'autocollant apple de mon ipod shuffle ! hihihi !
résultat garanti


----------



## PinkTurtle (4 Avril 2005)

Et les précommandes s'arrêtent quand? Parce que je vais prendre un tapis mais j'hésite encore pour la couleur....


----------



## gKatarn (4 Avril 2005)

Prends un blanc :rateau:


----------



## PinkTurtle (4 Avril 2005)

Bah, si je m'écoutais, j'en prendrais minimum un rose, un blanc, un bleu et un noir... et encore, avec la peur d'en manquer   ....

Mais bon 40 euros, ca fait un peu cher quand même...quoique, je pourrais toujours les refiler a ma famille en cadeau, pour faire un petit message subliminal (" Achetez un mac mini...., Apple c'est bien "


----------



## tornade13 (4 Avril 2005)

J'y connais pas grand chose dans le Marketing mais il est curieux connaissant Apple qu'ils donnent leur autorisation de dépot de griffe, sans aucun regard au niveau qualité de fabrication   

Si j'étais sur que ce tapis de souris soit estampillé Apple je précommande mais sur ce coup la ?? sinon estampillé MacGé je veut bien aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Avril 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> sinon estampillé MacGé je veut bien aussi



oui, moi aussi mais pas orange......


----------



## Macoufi (4 Avril 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> J'y connais pas grand chose dans le Marketing mais il est curieux connaissant Apple qu'ils donnent leur autorisation de dépot de griffe, sans aucun regard au niveau qualité de fabrication



et aussi sans toucher une commission de droit de diffusion de son image !!!


----------



## tornade13 (6 Avril 2005)

Salut
Je viens de precommander un blanc en esperant que le projet se réalise.
A bientot


----------



## valoriel (6 Avril 2005)

Je rappel l'adresse pour ceux qui veulent leur tapis ou regarder le nombre de précommandes

http://www.free-go.net/mandrax/tapisapple/


----------



## Applecherry (6 Avril 2005)

Tu as surement donné la réponse mais je sors d'un cours de maths de 2h et j'avais pas envie de relire les 10 pages de ce thread ...
Donc: Sera-on informés par mail lorsque ils seront disponibles (pour le paiement etc....)
(je pose cette question car je ne me souviens plus si oui ou non une adresse mail était demandée pour l'enregistrement de la pré-commande...)


----------



## valoriel (6 Avril 2005)

Applecherry a dit:
			
		

> Tu as surement donné la réponse mais je sors d'un cours de maths de 2h et j'avais pas envie de relire les 10 pages de ce thread ...
> Donc: Sera-on informés par mail lorsque ils seront disponibles (pour le paiement etc....)
> (je pose cette question car je ne me souviens plus si oui ou non une adresse mail était demandée pour l'enregistrement de la pré-commande...)


Tu te rends à l'adresse citée un post au dessus pour tomber sur la page de précommande et voir qu'il y a effectivement besoin d'une adresse email


----------



## valoriel (6 Avril 2005)

Le même post mais en haut de la page 11 



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je rappel l'adresse pour ceux qui veulent leur tapis ou regarder le nombre de précommandes
> 
> http://www.free-go.net/mandrax/tapisapple/


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Avril 2005)

Elle est tombée à l'eau cette CG ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Euh....


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh....


 mais encore ?


----------



## gKatarn (14 Avril 2005)

Joker


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Avril 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Joker



Yop?  :rateau:


----------



## Nico64 (14 Avril 2005)

Je crois qu'on espère tous que non, mais comme Mandrax l'a dit, il faut le temps qu'apple donne l'aval, ce qui 1 : n'est pas gagné et 2 : en plus en ce moment chez apple ils ont peu être d'autres chats à fouetter  

Aller vas y Mandrax fais moi mentir, dis le contraire, dis nous que c'est bon et que la fabric est déjà lancée :love:


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Avril 2005)

Nico64 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'on espère tous que non, mais comme Mandrax l'a dit, il faut le temps qu'apple donne l'aval, ce qui 1 : n'est pas gagné et 2 : en plus en ce moment chez apple ils ont peu être d'autres chats à fouetter
> 
> Aller vas y Mandrax fais moi mentir, dis le contraire, dis nous que c'est bon et que la fabric est déjà lancée :love:


 
Euh en fait Mandrax est à San Francisco en ce moment


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Avril 2005)

Et maintenant, il en est rentré de San Francisco?


----------



## mactambour (26 Avril 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et maintenant, il en est rentré de San Francisco?



Oui... mais en tapis volant alors ça prend plus de temps !!!  

 :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (28 Avril 2005)

On peut faire une croix dessus il me semble  :rateau:


----------



## PinkTurtle (28 Avril 2005)

Il s'est fait kidnapper par Apple!!!! A vouloir copier la pomme, voila ce qui arrive 

"Oh my god, they kill Mandrax" :rateau:


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Avril 2005)

Pourquoi demander son avis à Apple ? suffit de vendre les tapis sans rien et des décalcomanies de pomme à coller dessus et hop !    

a propos y a quelqu'un qui sait où on peut se procurer des décalcomanies de pomme comme ceux que l'on reçoit avec les macs ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2005)

Tu crois que c'est si simple que ca... 


Tu oublies tout ce qui est copyright, droit d'auteur, mention legale etc... Pas si simple :rateau:


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Avril 2005)

Quand j'ai reçu mon mac mini j'avais 3 autocollants avec la Pomme blanche dont je me suis servie pour mettre sur un petit meuble transparent avec 3 tiroirs. J'en ai mis un à chaque tiroir et je ne vois pas en quoi cela serait interdit.

Qu'est ce qui empêche de mettre un autocollant sur un tapis de souris ?

S'ils envoient des autocollants c'est bien pour qu'on se les colle quelque part, non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai reçu mon mac mini j'avais 3 autocollants avec la Pomme blanche dont je me suis servie pour mettre sur un petit meuble transparent avec 3 tiroirs. J'en ai mis un à chaque tiroir et je ne vois pas en quoi cela serait interdit.
> 
> Qu'est ce qui empêche de mettre un autocollant sur un tapis de souris ?
> 
> S'ils envoient des autocollants c'est bien pour qu'on se les colle quelque part, non ?



le confort de glisse.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps: et la question n'est pas où tu les colles....mais où tu les obtiens......


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Avril 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai reçu mon mac mini j'avais 3 autocollants avec la Pomme blanche dont je me suis servie pour mettre sur un petit meuble transparent avec 3 tiroirs. J'en ai mis un à chaque tiroir et je ne vois pas en quoi cela serait interdit.
> 
> Qu'est ce qui empêche de mettre un autocollant sur un tapis de souris ?
> 
> S'ils envoient des autocollants c'est bien pour qu'on se les colle quelque part, non ?


 Effectivement... La ici, cela ne pose pas de probleme...

Mais reprendre un logo depose pour le faire imprimer, c'est une autre histoire... C'etait l'idee de base


----------



## Pinsonmimi (28 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: et la question n'est pas où tu les colles....mais où tu les obtiens......



je ne suis pas parisienne, ça me gêne ça me gêne    

ils ont pas une boutique aux Ulis où on peut en acheter ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2005)

les autocollants font disjonter la souris optique   
je viens de tester ......utilisez  autrement vos autocollants


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Avril 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas parisienne, ça me gêne ça me gêne
> 
> ils ont pas une boutique aux Ulis où on peut en acheter ?



ok, il semblerait que tu n'es pas compris ce que je voulais dire, 

les autocollants Apple, tu peux les coller ou tu veux....mais tu ne peux pas en fabriquer sans l'accord d'apple.....


----------



## House M.D. (29 Avril 2005)

Bon bah je vais passer une précommande aussi pour deux tapis, mais j'espère que c'est pas à l'eau tout ça...


----------



## bonpat (29 Avril 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> a propos y a quelqu'un qui sait où on peut se procurer des décalcomanies de pomme comme ceux que l'on reçoit avec les macs ?




dtc...


----------



## wondermac (12 Mai 2005)

Alors ça se fait ou pas ces tapis de souris ?


----------



## bonpat (12 Mai 2005)

wondermac a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça se fait ou pas ces tapis de souris ?



la mienne est morte depuis longtemps...  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Le gars est parti avec la caisse, sauf qu'il n'y avait que des promesses d'achat...

Encore une belge...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le gars est parti avec la caisse, sauf qu'il n'y avait que des promesses d'achat...
> 
> Encore une belge...



Il y en a trop. beaucoup trop des belges bandits.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Sur ce coup là, je risquais le ban à vie !!!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce coup là, je risquais le ban à vie !!!


Tention toi !!!

Le vrai Foguenne vient de rentrer du boulot !   :


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Des preuves !


----------



## Foguenne (12 Mai 2005)

Heu, difficile !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Et voilà, maintenant c'est le bordel, on sait plus qui est qui !!

Le grand n'importe quoi qui commence comme à cannes...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

He mec, tu réclamerais pas un auto-ban j'espère ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Du tout kiki, moi j'ai passé plus de la moitié de ma présence ici au ban, alors là j'ai moins envie...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

Ah ? c'est toi qui a laissé ce mot débile derrière la bouteille de whisky ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Si c'est un mot débile, on peut être plusieurs à l'avoir écrit !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Mai 2005)

"elle est vide"

je suis sur que c'est toi


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

C'est pas moi mais j'aurais voulu !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2005)

C'est pas bientôt fini les amoureux ? :love:

Paul est rentré et j'ai dû regagner ma niche... Le destin est railleur.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Mai 2005)

Paulo, lui a sorti son sosio
Un mec pas reglo...


Elle me surnomait Scritch
J'trouvais ça con
Elle elle trouvait ça kitch
Mon nom c'était riton


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Mai 2005)

J'ai l'impression que ce sont des tapis volants... 

en attendant vous savez où on peut acheter des tapis de souris ronds et pas épais ? j'en trouve nul part que ce soit sur le net où dans les hyper.


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2005)

Eh les gars, y a un fil pour le flood maintenant  :rateau:


----------



## Pinsonmimi (13 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Eh les gars, y a un fil pour le flood maintenant  :rateau:




are you talking to me ?


----------



## gKatarn (13 Mai 2005)

j'ai dit "les gars", pas "la fille"  
Et pis, il serait difficile de t'accuser de flooder avec 38 posts à ton actif 


 aussi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

moi aussi je cherche un tapis joli joli

le mien il est tres beau mais  il gondole 
 pourtant j'ai pas d'eau sur mon bureau    


je devrais trouver une plaque fine et rigide pour le coller dessus 
a defaut d'avoir celui que j'ai commandé ici


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Sinon avec une souris optique on a plu besoin de tapis non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sinon avec une souris optique on a plu besoin de tapis non ?





faux !!!!!!!!!!!!


j'ai une optique :

si la surface du bureau est brillante , la souris part en vrille!!


----------



## elektroseb (13 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Sinon avec une souris optique on a plu besoin de tapis non ?




et pour la glisse et la précision, c'est toujours mieux avec un bon tapis


----------



## cassandre57 (14 Mai 2005)

J'ai précommandé un rose : trop joli ! J'espère que ça coutera pas la peau du'c !


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mai 2005)

A l'epoque (quand la précommande a été lancée), le prix annoncé était de l'ordre de 10¤...
Par contre, je sais pas ou il est parti...


----------



## bonpat (14 Mai 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> en attendant vous savez où on peut acheter des tapis de souris ronds et pas épais ?



dtc...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Bon, j'ai précommandé un blanc, c'est pas trop tard ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (15 Mai 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> dtc...




dtc ? kezaco ?


----------



## bonpat (15 Mai 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> dtc ? kezaco ?



dans... ton... c...


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> dans... ton... c...


La charte bordel


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> et pour la glisse et la précision, c'est toujours mieux avec un bon tapis



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mon bon NUCLEAR-ZOB, avec un tapis la souris glisse comme un pet sur une toile cirée !!!


----------



## elektroseb (15 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mon bon NUCLEAR-ZOB, avec un tapis la souris glisse comme un pet sur une toile cirée !!!



faut juste faire gaffe de ne pas se bruler les genoux...


----------



## tornade13 (15 Mai 2005)

Moi j'ai ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au prix exceptionnel de 6988 ¤

Si ça intéresse qqun.


----------



## valoriel (15 Mai 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ajoute un euro et je suis ton homme


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moi je suis tres interessé mais avec des zeros en moins


----------



## tornade13 (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis tres interessé mais avec des zeros en moins


Ben ouai mais sur le prix y'a pas de zero


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis tres interessé mais avec des zeros en moins


 
Hou la boulette


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Hou la boulette



drogué......


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> drogué......



Hein????   

Moi pas comprendre    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> drogué......



J'aurais pas dit mieux !


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Mai 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> dans... ton... c...



Pov' type !

 :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

On dira que la réponse de bonpat manque de poésie et de délicatesse  :hosto:


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> On dira que la réponse de bonpat manque de poésie et de délicatesse  :hosto:



je ne vais pas dans les forum pour me faire insulter


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

pour revenir a ce tapis, personne sait où l'acheter ?

je l'ai trouvé mais en ropture de stock  a 19 franc suisse ou a 10 $


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mai 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> je ne vais pas dans les forum pour me faire insulter


On est bien d'accord mais tu es au bar et il peut y avoir parfois des dérives  :rose:


----------



## Balooners (18 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour revenir a ce tapis, personne sait où l'acheter ?
> 
> je l'ai trouvé mais en ropture de stock  a 19 franc suisse ou a 10 $



Tu l'as trouvé sur ce Site ?

Parce que là, il semble disponible


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as trouvé sur ce Site ?
> 
> Parce que là, il semble disponible




non, sur un autre et ne livre pas en france 


je me demande ,  un centre apple a ces tapis?


----------



## bonpat (18 Mai 2005)

Pinsonmimi a dit:
			
		

> je ne vais pas dans les forum pour me faire insulter



T'as raison... ne va pas dans les forums


----------



## bonpat (18 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> On dira que la réponse de bonpat manque de poésie et de délicatesse  :hosto:



Si on doit tout prendre au premier degré, tu as raison. Mais si on commence dans un bar à tout prendre au premier degré, c'est la castagne assurée...

Quand j'étais petit, on me disait de ne pas mettre mes mains sur la flamme quand ça me brûlait, de ne pas fumer quand ça m'étouffer, de ne pas boire d'alcool quand ça me rendait malade et de ne pas aller dans un bar quand je n'avais pas envie d'entendre de conneries...

Malheureusement... tu connais la suite.


----------



## Balooners (19 Mai 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Si on doit tout prendre au premier degré, tu as raison. Mais si on commence dans un bar à tout prendre au premier degré, c'est la castagne assurée...
> 
> Quand j'étais petit, on me disait de ne pas mettre mes mains sur la flamme quand ça me brûlait, de ne pas fumer quand ça m'étouffer, de ne pas boire d'alcool quand ça me rendait malade et de ne pas aller dans un bar quand je n'avais pas envie d'entendre de conneries...
> 
> Malheureusement... tu connais la suite.




Je trouve que le "Dans ton Cul" est tout à fait déplacé. Ce n'est pas parce que nous sommes dans un soi-disant Bar Virtuel, ce que tu sembles ignorer et ce n'est pas parce que Pinsonmimi compte 41 posts à son compteur, qu'il faut que l'on accepte de se faire insulter de la sorte. Peut-être toi tu trouves ça normal, mais sache bien que tout le monde ne pense pas de la même façon. De plus peux-tu m'expliquer ce que cette réflexion t'apporte ? Qu'apporte elle de plus au débat des tapis de souris ? Réponse rien. Ce n'est pas une question de tout prendre aux 1er degrés, mais c'est plutôt une question de respect envers les autres. Peut-être as-tu 2400 posts toi à ton compteur, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour agir de la sorte. Pour finir, je ne pense pas que se soit Pinsonmimi qui ne devrait pas aller dans les forums, mais toi.


----------



## cassandre57 (19 Mai 2005)

Bah, dans un bar, y'a toujours des types bourrés !


----------



## bonpat (19 Mai 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que le "Dans ton Cul" est tout à fait déplacé. Ce n'est pas parce que nous sommes dans un soi-disant Bar Virtuel, ce que tu sembles ignorer et ce n'est pas parce que Pinsonmimi compte 41 posts à son compteur, qu'il faut que l'on accepte de se faire insulter de la sorte. Peut-être toi tu trouves ça normal, mais sache bien que tout le monde ne pense pas de la même façon. De plus peux-tu m'expliquer ce que cette réflexion t'apporte ? Qu'apporte elle de plus au débat des tapis de souris ? Réponse rien. Ce n'est pas une question de tout prendre aux 1er degrés, mais c'est plutôt une question de respect envers les autres. Peut-être as-tu 2400 posts toi à ton compteur, mais ce n'est pas une raison pour agir de la sorte. Pour finir, je ne pense pas que se soit Pinsonmimi qui ne devrait pas aller dans les forums, mais toi.



Comment tu m'as l'air particulièrement au-dessus de la moyenne, tu as repéré très vite que ce n'était pas le nombre de posts qui était un compteur d'intelligence.... (oui ! je sais comment tu as fait... tu as regardé le nombre de tes posts que tu avais et tu t'es dit : ce n?est pas possible !)

Pour en revenir à nos moutons... je n'ai jamais écris "Dans ton Cul". En dehors du nombre de posts, il faudrait que tu t'entraînes à la lecture... ou à la bonne foi. Par ailleurs que Piminossinimi n'est que 41 posts ne veux pas dire qu'elle ou qu'il n'a pas un autre pseudo avec 5000 posts, voire qu'il ou qu'elle soit modérateur (vu le niveau c'est possible !).

Par ailleurs "dtc" n'est pas plus une insulte que "tu fais chier", et je te souhaite bonne chance pour retrouver toutes les sois disantes insultes et envoyer la copie de ton message à tout les incriminés... En poussant ton raisonnement (résonnement pour toi ?) un peu plus loin, j'ai rarement vu des vendeurs de tapis dans les bars. En l'occurrence, il s'agissait d'un thread sur les pré commandes d'un certain type de tapis de souris et pas sur "Si vous cherchez quelque chose, posez votre question ici !"

Sinon ça fait parti tout simplement de la vie que d'entendre ou de lire des conneries (pas que les miennes) et tu vois je ne m'en offusque pas plus. Peut-être penses-tu que "monde virtuel" veut dire  "monde parfait" ? Dans ce cas là, je le reconnais volontiers, je n'ai rien à faire ici !! Tu sais donc "ce qu'il te reste à faire". Tu vois, bien protégé derrière une formule toute faite, tu peux ne pas prendre tes responsabilités et dire "moi, je suis désolé, le règlement, c'est le règlement... on m'a mis sur la liste des gens à éliminer les j---s, les n---s, les a----s, les h---------s... donc je m'en lave les mains, c'est les consignes."

Pour en finir (oups !!) je n'ai rien contre Pinimossini dont j'accepte bien volontiers les excuses...  

Sans rancune pour moi (ah ah ah !)

Bonne journée.


----------



## tornade13 (19 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour revenir a ce tapis, personne sait où l'acheter ?
> 
> je l'ai trouvé mais en ropture de stock  a 19 franc suisse ou a 10 $



Salut

Tu a essayé
ici ou la


----------



## JPTK (31 Juillet 2005)

Je veux mon tapis apple rose et puis aussi un noir ! (un tapis)


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Août 2005)

si tu veux mon avis, c'est mal barré cette histoire....  

tant pis, mais j'y ai cru........


----------



## tornade13 (26 Août 2005)

Salut

Avec L'arrivé de la mightymouse, ce post est d'actualité   

On en ai ou ??

Je cite mandrax_fr :*voila je trouvais qu'il manquait quelque chose sur l'applestore, un ptit gadget spécial MacUser!

J'ai donc contacté une société spécialisé dans la création de tapis de souris publicitaire, mais biensur il est impossible de demander une seule et unique pièce, il faut une commande de 250 unités minimum pour que ca soit rentable à la fois pour la société et le client.
* 

Le listing affiche 563 précommande ? alors ?

Mon tapis de souris est usé jusqu'a la corde je vois le bureau a travers.....


----------



## yoffy (26 Août 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> ...Mon tapis de souris est usé jusqu'a la corde je vois le bureau a travers.....


...a travers le mien on voit le bureau...mais il n'est toujours pas usé


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Août 2005)

J'aime ton sens aigu de l'ergonomie, l'écran, il est tourné vers le mur ?


----------



## yoffy (26 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'aime ton sens aigu de l'ergonomie, l'écran, il est tourné vers le mur ?


Que nenni , Vôtre Honneur , il s'agit d'un iMac G5 positionné au delà du clavier et dont l'écran fait face à la souris . Il est invisible sur cette photo déja bien grande .


----------



## tornade13 (26 Août 2005)

Marrant mon bureau est en verre légèrement opaque (ça ressemble a ton tapis) et ma souris apple pro que néni ?

Bientôt la MightyMouse   et pas de tapis pour l'accueillir.... doit me rester un vieux bout de moquette au grenier


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2005)

Prévenez moi quand il sont près : le blanc et gris pour aller avec l'imac et le bleu pour aller avec ma chambre .....


----------



## yoffy (26 Août 2005)

Encore plus transparent que le "Translucide turbo16" de chez Transparent ...le tapis Mandrax ! ( ...que personne n'a jamais vu. )


----------



## tornade13 (27 Août 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Encore plus transparent que le "Translucide turbo16" de chez Transparent ...le tapis Mandrax ! ( ...que personne n'a jamais vu. )


----------

